# hammer not recocking?



## sevensixtwo (May 2, 2009)

Hello, my first post on this forum...

I bought a Tokarev TTC a few weeks ago. I fired 50 rnds of Winchester 7.62x25 through it just fine. But lately I have only been able to obtain cheap surplus ammo.
Since I have been shooting this stuff, the hammer does not always recock. Its as if the sear is not always catching the hammer. I'm not sure, maby the old surplus ammo is not hot enough to push the hammer all the way back. 
The strange thing is, if I have a looser grip on the gun, the hammer catches every time perfect.(I think the recoil kicks it back) If I have a tight grip(less recoil) on the gun, it does not catch and I have to recock the hammer between shots. I havent been able to obtain better ammo lately to see if thats the problem. 
If it turns out to not be the ammo causing the problem, what else would cause this? The recoil spring? Or maby the hammer assembly? The gun fires no matter what every shot as long as it is cocked, so I wouldnt think it would be the firing pin spring.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The first couple of inches of slide movement cocks the hammer, so if your empties are ejecting normally, the problem lies elsewhere.
I suspect "hammer follow-through" of one kind or another. That is, the pistol's sear is not holding the hammer in the cocked position, after the slide has gone forward again.
Frequently this is caused by either the sear becoming chipped or worn, or the hammer's full-cock notch becoming worn. However, the problem could also be that the disconnector isn't functioning (it's the part that allows the sear to "catch" the hammer, even when the trigger remains fully pulled).
Start by spraying cleaning fluid through the "works," in case the source of the problem is caked-on dirt or lubricant. If this doesn't work, it's more serious. An experienced shooter might be able to correct these problems, but I suggest that you may need a gunsmith.


----------



## sevensixtwo (May 2, 2009)

i'll try cleaning it. if that doesnt work, I found the whole drop in assembly which contains the hammer/sear/etc for $30 on the internet. I'll just get that instead of paying for a gunsmith.


----------



## sevensixtwo (May 2, 2009)

playing with it further now, i see it is hammer-follow
I removed the mag, held the trigger down all the way, and racked the slide. After I racked the slide real fast about 6 times, the hammer followed it up.


----------

